# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  لا تلوموني جنني حب حسين

## ملاك الحسا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من شريط (حسين ياسين الحجامي) 

اهداء لكل اعضاء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 


واتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

لا تلوموني جنني حب حسين






http://shiavoice.com/play-30773.html

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة  خيتو رحم الله والديك
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## بــرهـــوم

مشكووره اختي على دعوتك لي في المنتدى
وتم تحميل

----------


## ملاك الحسا

> مشكورة خيتو رحم الله والديك
> يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق




العفووو خيو ..

الله يعافيك >> دوووووم الطله ..

----------


## ملاك الحسا

> مشكووره اختي على دعوتك لي في المنتدى
> وتم تحميل




العفو // دوووووم المرور ..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية
تحياتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكوووره اختي
على المقطع الحلو
عطاج الله العافية
تحياتي 
روح وريحان

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا خينووو* 

*مشكور بس افتكرتها الي في قناة فور تين* 

*طلعت غير عنها* 

* يعطيش العافيه يارب*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية

----------


## ملاك الحسا

> يعطيك ألف عافية
> تحياتي



الله يعافيك ..





> السلام عليكم
> مشكوووره اختي
> على المقطع الحلو
> عطاج الله العافية
> تحياتي 
> روح وريحان



ويعافيك ..





> مشكورة خيتو ويعطيك الف عافية



العفو // الله يعافيك ..





> *هلا خينووو 
> 
> مشكور بس افتكرتها الي في قناة فور تين* 
> 
> *طلعت غير عنها* 
> 
> *يعطيش العافيه يارب*



العفو // الله يعافيك ..


يحفظكم ربي من كل شر & والله لايحرمني منكم )) xx

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
حلو تسلمي ياعيوني

----------


## أم ريم

يعطيج العافية اختي .. كنت ناوية ادور عليها بنتي تحبها 
تسلمي

----------


## عبق الورد

مشكوووووووووووور على المقطع 
مرة حلو واللة لايحرمنا من مشاركاتك
يسلمون خيتو يا ملاك

----------


## ام البنين

يعطيك ألف عافية
تحياتي

----------


## حــــايــرة

يسلموو على المقطع الروعه
يعطيك الف عافيه
وموفق لكل خير

----------


## codi-code

http://shiavoice.com/play-30773.html

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشكورة خيوة

----------


## بنت نصر الله

يسلموو 
مرررررررررررررره روعه

----------


## ورده محمديه

جاري التحميييييل 
تسلم يمناك 
موفقه ,, وعساش ع القوه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تعجبني هالأنشوده 

ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووه 

دمتمـ بعمرٌ طويل

----------

